# Lansing M & G over?



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Back form Leo's and as usual we had a great time. I met some new people and renewed some old friendships.

Outdoor people are very friendly and easy to get along with.

Thanks Dave for putting this all together. Next time get the directions right. That was E. Jolly, not W. Jolly. Of course the only person who had trouble was a local guy. lol

This first picture of this young man needs a little explaining and the record set straight. Seems he was the young man who shot a doe his first time out and while he was following it shot a nice 7 point buck.

His grandmother reported the story to the newspaper but didn't understand what the "Youth Hunt" meant and thinking he was a youth told the newspaper he got in during the youth hunt.

Well the truth is he shot both deer the first of October and put a legal tag on each one. His dad was at our meet and greet and as of yet is not a member. He told me his son practiced and knew all the laws by heart and did everything right.

Because of the calls a CO showed up at his house and was satisified after seeing both tags and after hearing the story. I don't know what he is going to do for an encore, but he was very excited about recounting his story to our group and he and his dad will be welcomed members.









Now some shots of the rest of our motly crew. lol WormDunker, I hope I spelled his name right and TimberGPS showed up along with about a dozen others. I'll get all your names right at the next M n G. lol









Craig, sorry I cut you in half and besides that I had the wrong camera setting and flash. Too many things to remember. Scarlet was the best looking member of our crew and is a real blast, just like Freepop her better half. lol. I remembered Steve, but I expect you to help me out with the other people.









Dave is the guy in the white hat who started this thing, and (Flannelfish) always seems to make the Lansing meets. When I see you guys post I will remember your names. I,m sorry I missed some of you guys, but some of the pictures didn't turn out to well so I didn't post them. I should have let John take the pictures.









Anyway these are always fun and a great way to meet some of the guys and gals that post on MS.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Great pics (nice shot of the back of my head :lol and a great time! I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm already fired up for the ice fishin' outing!  I think we could probably work in a rabbit trip too!

Mike


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

had a great time last night,sorry i did not get a chance to talk to everyone,next time i hope.good luck to all.crossneyes


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

This was my first Meet n greet, I already knew DaveW731, Timbergsp, and Freepop (Scarlett too) I really enjoyed meeting the rest of you guys...it was fun. Splitshot, I handed out business cards to everyone so they'd remember who I was ...thanks for taking the pics. Looks like a ice fishing outing is in the works as a result....Dave, you wanna head this up to? I'll buy you another doubleshot:lol: 

Steve


----------



## rauchj (Oct 6, 2005)

It was great meeting all you guys. Anytime talking to others about hunting and fishing is time well spent. Can't wait to do it again and the ice fishing and rabbit hunting adventure sounds great!

Hope to do it again some time soon.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I missed the lightweights that left early.
Since I said I would be there but had to finish the chores first it was just after 9 when I got there. (to many dogs & birds to take care of when I got home) 
Met some of you & had a couple brewski's. I'll see ya at the next one.

Wally


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It was a pleasure meeting you guys (flannelfish, drwink, crossneyes, wormdunker, etc.) and always a pleasure seeing Splishot, Quest32a, Craig W, DaveW731, TimberGSP, Garden Bay, etc again.

I'll do some research into the Waterloo Rec area for a possible rabbit outing this winter. Craig also mentioned Dansville too.

I had a great time and look forward to seeing you guys again.

John


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

No apologies for slicing me in half split, you got my best side (I think... I'm not sure I even have a best side)! It was nice to see some old acquaintances and to make a few new ones. It was a nice turn out and I'm kicking myself for not working the room to meet everyone but Scarlet had my interest about something that had to do with splinters  :lol: 

As for some rabbit ground, I'll do some knocking around to see if I can work up some additional options.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Garden Bay said:


> Looks like a ice fishing outing is in the works as a result....Dave, you wanna head this up to? I'll buy you another doubleshot:lol:
> 
> Steve


Last night was a blast!!! I consider an ice fishing outing a MUST DO, and will be glad to get it going, once we get ice....especially, if Steve is going to bribe me to do it. Wild Turkey is not that bad, especially after the first shot :lol: ! I'll make it a point to keep on top of ice conditions and get a thread started.
A rabbit outing also sounds great! Don't do much hunting, and an outing would be real motivation for me.
I thought we had a great turnout, always great to keep in touch with old friends (Freepop, Scarlet, Garden Bay, Splitshot, Flannelfish) and get to know new ones (Wormdunker, Ranchj, Mpatmcg in particular). Wish I had the time to talk more with everyone else....guess we will just have to do this more often!
I also want to thank Splitshot for the pix! I do have one complaint, however:
that hat I am wearing is REALLY UGLY, and there I am, smack-dab in the middle!!  
Anyway, thanks to everyone for a great time!
Best wishes to all,
Dave


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craig M said:


> It was a nice turn out and I'm kicking myself for not working the room to meet everyone but Scarlet had my interest about something that had to do with splinters  :lol:


Her approach to first aid pretty much eliminated the health care field as a carreer choice for her. :yikes: :lol: :SHOCKED:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

It was nice to meet all of you and to put a face with a name . It was really nice to meet a young man thats like to hunt and has allready tagged out on deer. Splitshot where's the picture of our wattress did you keep that one for your private collection! Croossneyes make sure and let us know when they will air your fishing trip Mi. Out of Doors.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

drwink said:


> I missed the lightweights that left early.
> Wally


Darn it....I was hoping to finally meet you too Wally. Timbergsp and I just missed you then, I needed to get home and speak to my wife about Scarletts methods of removing a splinter:lol:


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I just noticed this post. I am right donw the road in Holt. I wish I knew this was going on. Can someone try and PM me the next time you guys get together? 

I know alot of the West MI and Southern guys but not to many from right around here. look forward to meeting you all soon.

Happy Holidays.

Dave


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Check the outings fourm. There's an icefishing outing on Lake Ovid (Sleepy Hollow) in Janurary.

Mike


----------

